# SIBO & Diet



## lermy (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi all, Last week I was diagnosed with SIBO. I feel like I've been sick all my life and have had a variety of potential diagnosis, but none were really ever positive. This is the first time I've ever received a positive diagnosis.Anyway, I just finished 7 days of Xifaxan, 4 tablets twice a day. The Dr. just faxed me a diet guideline of what I shouldn't be eating, but she can't really clarify it, so I'm confused. Do I need to be gluten free? Lactose free? Sugar free? It seemed unclear to me.Any info welcome!! Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Pimentel who is the main SIBO guy has a book, that has a diet in it and you might consider using that to clarify things if the list doesn't make sense.I think it is mostly trying to limit the things that feed the bacteria. So gluten isn't a problem, but the starch in wheat can be.So you can't just have a high starch or high fiber non-wheat bread like you could on a gluten free diet.


----------

